# Recommended Rotisseries



## LowRent (Mar 21, 2005)

Iâ€™m new to the rotisserie game, and Iâ€™m looking for recommendations for a rotisserie.  Iâ€™ve seen prices from $30 to $130 so far.  Obviously not all rotisseries fit all grills, but after a quick look it appears that many rotisseries will work on many different grills.  In particular, it appears that there are many rotisseries that will fit your average gass grill.

I have a charcoal Bar-B-Chef Texas Grill.  It is basically the same shape/size as a typical 4 burner gasser.  Other than the $130 33â€


----------



## Finney (Mar 21, 2005)

Check out the EZ-Que.  They make one that would fit your NEW grill.  Susan and Bruce have them.  They just ran a special deal for people on the TVWB site.


----------



## LowRent (Mar 21, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Check out the EZ-Que.  They make one that would fit your NEW grill.  Susan and Bruce have them.  They just ran a special deal for people on the TVWB site.



OK.  I saw that I missed a deal by about a week.  Ouch.  That hurts.  I haven't seen the Bar-B-Chef roti.  So, I don't know if it looks superior/same/inferior to the EZ-Que.  I do know that the EZ-Que looks very nice.


----------



## Finney (Mar 21, 2005)

Email the guy that put the deal together.  See if they can sneak you in.  8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 21, 2005)

I ordered 1 from the guy from TVWBB and recieved it Sat. I haven't used it yet but I can tell you it is a quality piece of equipment. Should last me a lifetime!


----------



## Rob D. (Mar 22, 2005)

I just got my EZ Que Hobo yesterday.  I agree w/Nick, the thing is pretty high quality.  Took about a minute to put together.  I did notice the motor was pretty loud, though.  Might have to crank the tunes a little higher when it's running at our neighborhood bonfires this summer.... :badgrin:   Plenty big enough for 2 chickens...

Rob


----------



## Rob D. (Mar 22, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Oooh, I got the hobo but haven't opened it!   The regular motors aren't too loud (or at least aren't any louder than the weber).  If I have time I might tear into the box today just to take a look at the thing.  Too exciting!


 
Maybe it's just me, then.  But I think it's pretty loud compared to the one on my Vermont Castings.

Susan, I'm suprised at you!  I would think you've already cranked out 10 chickens and a pork roast on it!  Must be in the pile next to the Sportsman... :p 

Rob


----------



## LowRent (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds like the EZ Que is the way to go.  I'm still not crystal clear on which model would fit my grill, but I'm pretty sure I can get the manufacturer to tell me.

After blowing a chunk of change on the new grill & accessories, I'm going to have to hold off on the roti purchase for a while.  I'll probably ask for one for my birthday or Christmas.

I'll keep an eye on roti talk in the mean time.


----------

